# Mattlures Minnows are out!



## SMDave (Dec 4, 2007)

Just letting you guys know, Mattlures minnows are now in stock! https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSWMMATT-MLSD.html# They look crazy :shock:


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 4, 2007)

Those look awesome. They look like a much more realistic yamma swim senko. They look like they would swim much more stable than the swim senkos do. Everytime I used a swim senko t-rigged weightless, it just spun constantly and looked horrible. I may have to get some of the golden shiner color, I know lake filled with golden shiners  and bass and pickerel


----------



## SMDave (Dec 4, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> They look good just seem a little high on the price $9.99 for a three pack, seems a little stiff for 3 soft baits


Try to look for another swimbait with that much detail for that price! Looking at his other baits may change your mind https://mattlures.com/products.htm. He is a member of another forum I am a member of which is how I found out about him. 

Oh and Jim (and others), I hope I'm not spamming :shock:
Here is some additional info: https://tackletour.com/video/ttvmattlurespreview.wmv


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

wow those both look sweet the mattlures bluegils look like the storm ones


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 5, 2007)

God they look great.


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > They look good just seem a little high on the price $9.99 for a three pack, seems a little stiff for 3 soft baits
> ...




Nope, Posting other forums does not bother me at all. It would bother me if a member was new and did it in there first couple of posts.


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

Ask JustfishN about the Matlures Ultimate Bluegill. She won one in our first ever Tournament this year.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 5, 2007)

I own several Mattlures swimbaits and they're excellent lures. I'll probably try those new ones at some point too. Best thing about ML baits is that you don't need a super heavy swimbait rod/reel to use them, a flippin stick works fine.


----------

